# 24V lighting controls



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

How common are building management systems or other devices which interface with 24V inputs specifically to switch lighting?

AC or DC?

We get requests about 5x per year for 24V controls. We're about to pull the trigger on it. Just wondering how much market is out there?

Thanks.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

60 views and nobody uses 24V controls?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wireless.........


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> 60 views and nobody uses 24V controls?


Make that 57 views .... I looked at it a few times :jester:

I wasn't sure what you're looking for ?
They have existing 24V controls, or want you to provide 24V devices ?

12-24V DC inputs are common in BAS/SCADA systems, I don't have much exp with lighting thou


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I know that most of the industrial controls and data acquisition I work on have 24V in the panel, so my guess was 24V building controls are common, but I am not sure about building controls. I have seen it in the few systems I have worked on. The 24V controls allow much cheaper wiring in buildings and the control sensors can wind up being miles of wiring so it makes sense it would be designed with low voltage controls. 

Out of curiosity I googled a little. One of the big names in building controls around here is Honeywell. Just a random search result, look at this brochure: 

https://customer.honeywell.com/resources/Techlit/TechLitDocuments/67-0000s/67-7609.pdf 

Look at page 9, this system uses 24V controls. The power supply they list, PP-120H and PP-277H, are probably rebranded Lutron, another big name 

http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocumentLibrary/PP Series.pdf

and Lutron occupancy sensors etc. are also 24V. 

If you made a 24v version, would you make it DIN mountable?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Looks like DC is most popular. It's simple to make both. 
Much obliged!


----------

